# Scirocco Wheel pics



## nuge (Nov 9, 2004)

I wanna get a new set of wheels and im looking for some pics of members roccos with different wheels. I thought I wanted to go with a 15" bbs rs with a streched tire look, but id like to see what others have went with as well. Thanks to everyone who puts the time in to post.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Scirocco Wheel pics (nuge)*

cant go wrong with the BBS.

































I am also a big fan of the rocco on ATS cups. and those can be had for brand new for less than the cost of a set of stainless lips for the RM/RS's


----------



## Vamped (Jan 2, 2003)

BBS FTW!


----------



## DKScirocco (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: Scirocco Wheel pics (nuge)*

Love the BBS too but it is still naked without shoes. For now my other favorite is the Ronal R8!


























_Modified by DKScirocco at 12:57 AM 10-18-2009_


----------



## Tim Chunks (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: Scirocco Wheel pics (nuge)*


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*FV-QR*



















_Modified by saddest6day66 at 7:21 AM 10-18-2009_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Scirocco Wheel pics (DKScirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DKScirocco* »_... For now my other favorite is the Ronal R8!










Ronal R8 FTMFW!


----------



## B0B0 (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Scirocco Wheel pics (nuge)*









OZ turbo's 15x7 ET15
Greetz B0B0


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: Scirocco Wheel pics (B0B0)*

speedlines


----------



## motorlager (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Scirocco Wheel pics (LubsDaDubs)*


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Scirocco Wheel pics (B0B0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B0B0* »_








OZ turbo's 15x7 ET15
Greetz B0B0

Good looking http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Scirocco Wheel pics (VolksAddict)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VolksAddict* »_
Good looking http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I totally agree!


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Scirocco Wheel pics (VolksAddict)*

Old GLI BBS please.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Scirocco Wheel pics (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Centra Type 11's...it's either love or hate with these and I *love* them!!!!
15x7 ET20




_Modified by Iroczgirl at 11:58 AM 10-18-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *nuge* »_ I wanna get a new set of wheels and im looking for some pics of members roccos with different wheels. I thought I wanted to go with a 15" bbs rs with a streched tire look, but id like to see what others have went with as well. Thanks to everyone who puts the time in to post.


which St. Johns are you from?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

oh yeah, wheels
15" Weds European Dish








15" Sebrings (from a Corrado G60), pre-lowered status








13" ATS Cups


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*









15" Rota RB
I think 15" is just the right size for these cars.


----------



## B0B0 (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Scirocco Wheel pics (VolksAddict)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VolksAddict* »_
Good looking http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
I totally agree!

me or the car?








just kidding








Greetz B0B0


----------



## Vamped (Jan 2, 2003)

I used to have a set of 15x7 Ronal R8's, that I bought way back in 89, when I sold my last scirocco, that ****er never gave me back my wheels..........
Nice pix guys!


----------



## nuge (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

st. johns Newfoundland


----------



## nuge (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (nuge)*

Still likeing the bbs rs, and The modern lines also desent. Anybody have any pics of roccos with th- lines. Thanks for the pics so far, By the way the rocco I bought is cpr chris old one which was for sale on this site as well.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*FV-QR*

BBS RXII replicas








Porsche Phonedials








Corrado Sebrings


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


----------



## Caster Troy (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: Scirocco Wheel pics (nuge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nuge* »_ I thought I wanted to go with a 15" bbs rs with a streched tire look, but id like to see what others have went with as well. Thanks to everyone who puts the time in to post.

Why wouldn't you rock the 15" RS's? 
And I'm going to assume you have seen pics of Roc's with the RS's on them correct? 
Not the RM's.


----------



## Vamped (Jan 2, 2003)

Heres my car before the BBS wheels...............Ronal PhaseII Turbos!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Vamped)*

what's odd.... mine doesn't have wheels.


----------



## falcon2000aj (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Scirocco Wheel pics (nuge)*

TH's...
RS's look sweet... I'd love to change it up a little and get a set.


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (nuge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nuge* »_st. johns Newfoundland

my old stompin grounds


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (LubsDaDubs)*

I prefer the RM's over the RS's. the center rin on the RM's doesnt look good.
the 3 piece factor is cool, but they will cost you more money.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (JonnyPhenomenon)*

LOVE the ATS cups. Would love to get a set. 








Konig Wildcards








O-Z...something I cant remember.








good ol' snowflakes/avus'


----------



## brownhound (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (0dd_j0b)*

16x7 OZ UltraLeggera


----------



## mec_vw (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (brownhound)*

15x7 Konig Rewind; 5mm spacers
































Mike


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Scirocco Wheel pics (nuge)*

15" ATS Cups, of course!


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

you wanna see wheels huh?
i've got a set or two


----------



## Jetronic (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (Vamped)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vamped* »_Heres my car before the BBS wheels...............Ronal PhaseII Turbos!









Ronal PhaseII ??? What is this? I have R10's on my car but they look nothing like yours. I like yours better! Tell me about them.
Here's mine:


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

13X7 RSL Cults et25
First pic is bad: Stock height and wheels before being refinished...


----------



## Mike Drew (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: Scirocco Wheel pics (DKScirocco)*

I love BBS 15x6.5 Corrado wheels. Here's my red Scirocco (formerly owned by Robert "DKScirocco" and pictured above when he had Ronal wheels and body kit on it).

















I also love the old-school Enkei wheels that came with my 1980 Scirocco GTi (that I bought for $35 about ten years ago and have been driving ever since!)


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Scirocco Wheel pics (Mike Drew)*

Centras of some sort (if anyone knows what model they are, lmk):








Drag DR-20:








Enkei Aeronautics:


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_you wanna see wheels huh?
i've got a set or two









you wont haha. Only calling you out since I saw a pic of them before and want to see them again. please


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Scirocco Wheel pics (nuge)*

I have a few to add, still not sure which way i want to go...wheels just need a little rubber and the car needs a lot more finishing


----------



## Throttlepimp (Aug 9, 2004)

MoAr Ronal R8's:








A little more BBS RA action:


----------



## Patter$on (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Officially, everybody who paid more than 50 bucks for their wheels, you suck. J/K
Simple E30's


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *IM16Vlvn* »_Officially, everybody who paid more than 50 bucks for their wheels, you suck. J/K

scored mine for $40


----------



## Patter$on (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
scored mine for $40










Oh blah.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (TooClutchVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooClutchVW* »_
you wont haha. Only calling you out since I saw a pic of them before and want to see them again. please


----------



## silver16v (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: (Vamped)*

Vamped....your car looks great. What size lips are on the rims and who are they from?


----------



## Zender (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: (silver16v)*









Get the W I D E S T rim that can fit and the D E E P E S T LIP.











_Modified by Zender at 6:18 AM 12-3-2009_


----------



## vrbrett (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: (Zender)*

unknown vw brand 14inch, 5 spokes


----------



## ionutiasi (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: (vrbrett)*

centras


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (ionutiasi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ionutiasi* »_centras







^^ I <3 ^^


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: (ionutiasi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ionutiasi* »_centras









Sick!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cprchris (Nov 4, 2002)

*Re: Scirocco Wheel pics (nuge)*

these would be nice on your car


----------



## scir16visalreadytaken (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Scirocco Wheel pics (cprchris)*

15x6.5 BBS RA II's


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (ionutiasi)*









Sexy wheels http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Rays-Rocco (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (VolksAddict)*









Borbet type a with flatcaps








Momo Quasars








Stock Mk1 wheels



_Modified by Rays-Rocco at 6:12 PM 12-3-2009_


----------



## FireHippo (Nov 11, 2007)

Here's some Corrado steelies
















and some Enkei knock off's


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (FireHippo)*

Of course I will whore myself out.
D90s:
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (FireHippo)*

14" DRW's (I like to think of them as *D*rag *R*acing *W*heels







) $200 with a set of Dunlops wrapped around them
















15" BBS of some sort. *FREE* with purchase of car!!!! These wheels are SO easy to clean!
















14" Borbet A anthracite finish with the non-flat caps (all the centre caps are the wrong size for 14s anyway. A real oddball wheel, since they are always 15" and silver. 1991 only I think. Anyway, they were FREE with a Jetta Carat attached. Total WIN







But they came preflatspotted http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif and missing a few centrecaps so the repairs/refinishing/machining the replacement centrecaps to size made them not so cheap.... *I* like them, others don't. I don't care


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Sweet i want to play
Passat steelies








Racing Hart of some sort








Had the Centra II's refinished
















then some rota's








Back to the Centra's








D90's








And maybe something new for next year










_Modified by impulse byer at 12:07 AM 12-6-2009_


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: (impulse byer)*

konig ultra helium i like em and they are stupid light


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

bump! I wanna see more wheels!

Some I picked up for my project. 15x7 ATS Cups, a popular choice for roccos...


----------



## Nogaro-Green (Jan 7, 2001)




----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

upoo2 said:


> bump! I wanna see more wheels!
> 
> Some I picked up for my project. 15x7 ATS Cups, a popular choice for roccos...


I need a set of those damn it! can you still get them new? where?


----------



## hillgiant (Nov 1, 2008)

Zandvort!

14" (likely a swap off a cabriolet at the dealership)
IIRC, there were Passat wheels that came in 15". I'm unclear on which year(s).


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

Nogaro-Green said:


>


 Good to hear from you Andre. 

Folks, you are looking at the only Mk1 >IMO< with 17" wheels that actually look good on the car.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

scir16visalreadytaken said:


> 15x6.5 BBS RA II's


 
thought that place looked familiar, then i saw the ngp link in ur sig:thumbup: 


i LOVE wheel pic threads 








regular plain old teardrops up front. 16"borbets in back (type h or something like that)


----------



## n2orocco (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

This is stock wheels...











All those pics are with 225-50-14's 























.

As for the RSL cults, this is what they look like on the street car....


----------



## SirrRocco (Mar 28, 2010)

My Rocco sitting on 15" Rota's......


----------



## A1peopleS2wagons (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Diamond Racing wheels 13X8









VW Bottle caps










Test fit of some Enkei E-10's with 0 offset. (Traded for hundreds of dollars of parts and labor )


----------



## sandrunner (Apr 26, 2003)

LorBers









Sebrings









AREs


----------



## sw05s2k (Aug 31, 2010)

I really need some better pics. 

Mine on Sport Edition 15" mesh










Really want some BBS' though


----------



## richhuff (Oct 26, 2007)

Simmons








BBS RA


----------



## sean4jc (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## Keebler64 (Nov 16, 2002)

1980's Vial Wheels from France, they're currently at the shop getting refinished in black with a polished lip.


----------



## Scirocco_Kind_of_Guy (Oct 6, 2010)

you can not beat the look of snowflakes in my opinion :thumbup


----------



## bufguy (Oct 22, 2007)

Agreed, Snowflakes look great


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Dieter is looking good! 
:thumbup:


----------



## n2orocco (Feb 26, 2003)

*OZ Turbo*


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

n2orocco said:


> *OZ Turbo*


size please? ...and more pics!


----------



## n2orocco (Feb 26, 2003)

ziggirocco said:


> size please? ...and more pics!


*15X7.5 and 15x9 (soon to be 8.5 and 9)*


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

n2orocco said:


> *15X7.5 and 15x9 (soon to be 8.5 and 9)*


Car looks great! I would keep the set up you hav now, no need to go wider in front, looks fantastic this way, what offsets? I have 15x8 all around on mine, front offset 30 rear offset 20, the fronts are as flush as you can be, I think 8/5 will give you a bit of poke, unless that is the look you want, in any case more pics please!!:thumbup:


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

G60 wheels before the slammage!!!









15" Passat Castellettes


----------



## Beakersloco (Oct 10, 2005)

Simply look around yardsales, local car selling mags. craigslist, local junk yards, ebay etc and find something that you like that is unique. 

Mine are not as awesome as some of the others posted but here they are. Some 15" ICW Talons that I found in a local pawnshop for $150. They will eventually get painted. 










And yes I do have painted calipers.


----------



## mrmomo (Mar 3, 2003)

*Bbs 17"*


----------



## greenenayr (Jun 24, 2011)

Borbets, free with the car :laugh: also have a set of corrado steelies in the shed


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

These are mk3 wheels - 14" - called "Flyers" - these ones are painted machine gray with epoxy paint.



















Here's the same exact set of wheels three years ago. they used to be painted gunmetal gray.


----------



## n2orocco (Feb 26, 2003)

ziggirocco said:


> Car looks great! I would keep the set up you hav now, no need to go wider in front, looks fantastic this way, what offsets? I have 15x8 all around on mine, front offset 30 rear offset 20, the fronts are as flush as you can be, I think 8/5 will give you a bit of poke, unless that is the look you want, in any case more pics please!!:thumbup:


 Fronts are et27 and the rears are et9


----------



## nickbukowy (Mar 4, 2011)

im with patterson, E30's look good on sciroccos, creepy part is that ur rocco looks like mine a while ago

here is my scirocco with the E30's


still a work in progress


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

i love this thread:wave::laugh:


----------



## Juice87 (May 8, 2010)

Where did you get the eyebrow and grille? I have been looking everywhere for the brow and am considering the bright delete grille. Looks great.


----------



## Juice87 (May 8, 2010)

Seems like many people have the eyebrow in this thread. WHY NOT ME!?!


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

Juice87 said:


> Seems like many people have the eyebrow in this thread. WHY NOT ME!?!


WOW, with all the wheels in this thread you are looking at eyebrows? 

I got mine years ago before they got rare.


----------



## Juice87 (May 8, 2010)

Doug T said:


> WOW, with all the wheels in this thread you are looking at eyebrows?
> 
> I got mine years ago before they got rare.


Wanna sell it?


----------



## midlman (Dec 22, 2009)

16 x 7 Porsche 928 Phone dials (running 205/45/16's). 65mm offset using a 25mm adapter in the front and a 20mm adapter in the rear.


----------



## Turdfarmer (May 31, 2008)

OZ Turbos 
15x7.5 fronts 
15x8 rears 
165/45/15 federals all around


----------



## n2orocco (Feb 26, 2003)

Turdfarmer said:


> OZ Turbos
> 15x7.5 fronts
> 15x8 rears
> 165/45/15 federals all around


My favorite S1. :thumbup:


----------



## 206danebmx (May 16, 2001)

15" Ronal LS



From Scirocco


----------



## Urbi Czar (Apr 17, 2011)

Bmw 2002/320i wheels


----------



## stressman (Jul 9, 2011)

mk2 with the BMW Alpina 15" (ET12)


----------



## bmore-101 (Jan 31, 2009)

Since you can never have too many - moar ATS cups:
















Photos courtesy of Ryan Levine


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

I love ATS cups

my widen steelies.


----------



## GTFR1 (Jan 5, 2006)

French special model: realised upon genuine center steel 13" & BBS Alloys 15".. 
http://www.leboncoin.fr/equipement_auto/201449873.htm?ca=20_s


----------



## euroheadnyc (Apr 9, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## greenenayr (Jun 24, 2011)

stressman said:


> mk2 with the BMW Alpina 15" (ET12)


Ever hit 88 in that thing? 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Not sure....he seeems to be missing the flux capacitor!


----------



## greenenayr (Jun 24, 2011)

ziggirocco said:


> Not sure....he seeems to be missing the flux capacitor!




They're probably pretty easy to find on eBay, I'd say it would be an appropriate addition! lol


----------



## 88sv (Dec 14, 2009)

No Schmidts yet in here?


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

greenenayr said:


> They're probably pretty easy to find on eBay, I'd say it would be an appropriate addition! lol


actually would need a Mr. Fusion instead, better $/ milage!


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

88sv said:


> No Schmidts yet in here?


I see your schmidts....and raise you mine!!

BTW great looking car!










15x8 ET 20 with 10mm spacers in the back......hellaflush yo! :wave:


----------



## 88sv (Dec 14, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

88sv said:


> Very nice!


thanks!


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

Can't go wrong with red mk2's lol 16x7 et35 and 10mm spacer in rear, motoform tyrones


----------



## 206danebmx (May 16, 2001)

Kosei K1's

From Scirocco


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

impulse byer said:


> Can't go wrong with red mk2's lol 16x7 et35 and 10mm spacer in rear, motoform tyrones


hella sexy yo! love the french yellow lights!


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

Since my OZ Turbo thundAr has been stolen, I'll throw in the Zender Sterns - 15x7ET25. They need a polish BAD. Pretty sure I haven't posted these yet:


----------



## 88sv (Dec 14, 2009)

impulse byer said:


> Can't go wrong with red mk2's lol 16x7 et35 and 10mm spacer in rear, motoform tyrones


You are correct. I have a red one too, on Borbets.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Anyone running these on an S2? Compomotive TH Mono. 16x8 et25. I have a set and ran them on my Golf for a couple weeks. 

Sorry no pics off the car.


----------



## seanr68 (Feb 26, 2010)

upoo2 said:


> Anyone running these on an S2? Compomotive TH Mono. 16x8 et25. I have a set and ran them on my Golf for a couple weeks.
> 
> Sorry no pics off the car.
> 
> ...


----------



## bside1978 (Aug 16, 2007)

15x7 Eta Beta EB16's

These will be going on in the spring.
Excuse the flat tires and stock ride height......


----------



## ArsenicPants (Apr 6, 2008)

bside1978 said:


> 15x7 Eta Beta EB16's
> 
> These will be going on in the spring.
> Excuse the flat tires and stock ride height......


did you just pick those up from a local seller?
great looking wheels, i'm a big fan 
just get some smaller rubber on there and you'll be golden :thumbup:


----------



## 88sv (Dec 14, 2009)

Those are pimp!


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## etsd311 (Nov 13, 2002)

mk3 flyers
14x6 et 38
(fronts) 195/45 (wish toyo still made these) 
(rears) 195/60











revolution rfx
14x7 et25
(fronts) 185/55
(rears) 175/65


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

My ragged P-slots


----------



## hksir (Jan 25, 2002)

bbs's


----------



## crisisred (Mar 21, 2009)

Morio said:


>


I've seen a few Non VW cars with these wheels and i love them

what are they?


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

sw05s2k said:


> I really need some better pics.
> 
> Mine on Sport Edition 15" mesh
> 
> ...



Sweet,.... but shorten them bumpers. :thumbup:


----------



## SCOstfriesland (Oct 25, 2010)

crisisred said:


> I've seen a few Non VW cars with these wheels and i love them
> 
> what are they?


Centra Type 6 
6x14 and 7x15 available


----------



## sicrocc (Sep 5, 2010)

16x7.5 and 16x9 esm wheels


----------



## SCOstfriesland (Oct 25, 2010)

Gotti 8x15 195/45/15


----------



## scirvw16vleo1 (Apr 14, 2004)

15" Sterns for sale









under construction
16"


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

scirvw16vleo1 said:


> 15" Sterns for sale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like there is an extra lip on the front skirt, if so where is it from?



Misspelled by my iPhone using Slaptalk!


----------



## scotttu (Jul 20, 2008)

Well most of those wheels make mine look cheap but here goes.

15" TSW Volcanoes.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

sicrocc said:


> 16x7.5 and 16x9 esm wheels


Holy balls epic


----------



## nickbukowy (Mar 4, 2011)

crisisred said:


> I've seen a few Non VW cars with these wheels and i love them
> 
> what are they?


i think these are ATS rims

i would love to have a set of these bad boys too


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)




----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

Dish...


----------



## SCOstfriesland (Oct 25, 2010)

nickbukowy said:


> i think these are ATS rims
> 
> i would love to have a set of these bad boys too


 Hi, 

the ATS looks like this: 
 

this is the Centra:


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

crisisred said:


> I've seen a few Non VW cars with these wheels and i love them
> 
> what are they?


 I could never get into those wheels.. They remind me of Patrick Nagle paintings, haha


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

upoo2 said:


> Anyone running these on an S2? Compomotive TH Mono. 16x8 et25. I have a set and ran them on my Golf for a couple weeks.
> 
> Sorry no pics off the car.


----------



## rugera (Nov 18, 2010)

Here are my wheels: BBS RM 024 in 6,5x16 with 165/40/16 tyres.


----------



## 79MK1Scirocco (Aug 23, 2011)

Where is everybody finding these mesh wheels?!!!
I am looking everywhere and BBS does not make them anymore! :banghead:


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

79MK1Scirocco said:


> Where is everybody finding these mesh wheels?!!!
> I am looking everywhere and BBS does not make them anymore! :banghead:


Classifieds. RS's haven't been made for 20 years.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

bbs modas


----------



## greenenayr (Jun 24, 2011)

Fifteen52
Flaaaaakes


----------



## davidpg (Nov 26, 2000)

Polished 15" Castellets:


----------



## janacab (Oct 30, 2011)

*wheels that used to be on my 1982 - no way they were going with the car!*


----------



## lewp91 (May 9, 2011)

Zender said:


> Get the W I D E S T rim that can fit and the D E E P E S T LIP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thats not deep, this is deep compomotives.


----------



## lewp91 (May 9, 2011)




----------



## lewp91 (May 9, 2011)

BTW, the rears are 285 wide


----------



## D_Kraus_Dirtbiker (Aug 4, 2001)

Bringing this back to life.. Would like to see some more roccos with Zender Stern wheels if anyone has some.


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## DPH1LLY (Jun 4, 2014)

About to bust these bad boys on soon... 13' Fondmetals... Gotta love period correct wheels, eh?


----------



## ca180 (Jun 19, 2011)

JonnyPhenomenon said:


> cant go wrong with the BBS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hate bumping old threads, but does anyone know the specs on these lips? I've got a set of RM's I'm thinking about putting on the Rocco and this is about what I'm looking for.


----------



## mr.brown (Oct 26, 2003)

So, because I was thinking about selling, I put back the wheels (and oe suspension) I bought my car with #ohhowfkingawfularethese -



In better days (Aluline Type Y)



16" Borbet C



And some of my previous cars...

Redroc on Compo's



Redroc on Centra's



Redroc on 15" ATS Classic



BBS Reps



Whiteroc with white G60s



Throbbemobile on D90s



Redroc on staggered Borbet T



Scala (RIP)on Oz Turbo



GTI (RIP) on staggered Borbet T



This may be a pchop




Storm on RAs



GLS (RIP) on RMs


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

lewp91 said:


> thats not deep, this is deep compomotives.


Cute....285 I drive in front...without power steering...



345 rulez! 

1 liter bottle...


----------

